# Nexus 7: Is this noise normal?



## lqbweb (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi,

I bought this bike 1 month ago, and it is my first internal-gear hub (Nexus 7).

It is a bit annoying because it's making some noise pedaling, louder on 1-5, and seem to be dimmer on 6 and 7.






What do you think? I have disassembled it up to the stroke, and seems everything fine :S but I don't like that rattling noise, sounds like something wrong....


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

That's normal. All of Shimano's Nexus hubs make a ton of noise. They quiet up a bit as they get older, but not much.


----------



## lqbweb (Apr 27, 2013)

wschruba said:


> That's normal. All of Shimano's Nexus hubs make a ton of noise. They quiet up a bit as they get older, but not much.


Ok, thanks..... then there is nothing I can do to make it more quiet? more grease?


----------



## Tunalic (Feb 13, 2012)

I have 3 Nexus 8s that are just as quiet as my Alfine 8 & 11 spds. Knowing that the 7 was a bit noisy is why I never wanted one.


----------

